# An American Won first leg of "Velux Five Oceans"



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Really, racing is not a main interest in this forum, but come on guys, an American won the first leg of the Velux race and nobody posts about it?

Come on, I know that this is not a top race, that the boats are not from the last generation and that these guys are not professionals, but that just makes it a bigger adventure even if a lesser sports event.

Can you imagine yourself crossing oceans solo in a big Open60? That's what these guys are doing and they are not only sailing but racing.

This race has a very interesting side, these guys are a lot more like you and me comparing with the super sailors of the Vendee Globe. These guys are human

http://www.velux5oceans.com/#

Regards

Paulo


----------



## capitalistnyc (Nov 7, 2010)

USA USA!

What happened to the German in 5th? 2790 NM from leader?


----------



## hermitCrab (Aug 3, 2010)

Belgian Christophe Bullens has had a lot of bad luck.
On his delivery trip to the start, he was dismasted.
Unable to find a replacement mast, he chartered Jean-Baptiste Dejeanty's boat for the race just a few days before the start. Since a qualifier is mandatory, Bullens took the start with the others, sailed a couple days out and back, did a bit of sorting on the boat, then re-started from La Rochelle one week after the others.
He had a fuel leak inside the boat, and electrical failures, and after a couple knockdowns and damage to his main, he stopped in the Canaries for repairs.
Apparently, in the Canaries, he contracted a virus and was quite ill. The race medical consultants suggested he stop and see a doctor in the Cape Verdes, where he remained a couple of days until he improved enough, and then set sail again.
That is why he is so far behind.
It's interesting that the boat he has will probably be the fastest in the race if he can get used to it and sort any remaining technical problems.

hC


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Racing is interesting to me! I'm unable to view your link here at work, but I'll check it out when I get home. Thanks.


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Something more about this race:

Its purpose:

To give amateurs the possibility to do a solo circumnavigation race.

How they make it possible:

By creating a new classe of inexpensive, but safe solo fast racing boats.

The class is called "ECO60"

The ECO60 are old Open60, prior to 2003, boats that are still in good shape but that are not competitive anymore on the 60Open class.

The purpose of the new Eco 60 class is to blow open the world of solo ocean racing as we know it and make it more accessible and affordable.

It encompasses Open 60 yachts launched before January 2003 and is governed by a number of rules and regulations designed to limit costs and encourage positive environmental practices.

VELUX 5 OCEANS chairman Sir Robin Knox-Johnston has been a pioneer of the Eco 60 class after sailing one to glory in the 2007 edition of the race. 

He said: 
"The 28-year history of this race is peppered with stories of unknown sailors of limited means who emerged to make their mark on ocean racing. Some became famous; others simply achieved their life's dream of a solo circumnavigation. "We want to continue that tradition. This is what lies behind our introduction of the Eco 60 class."

http://www.velux5oceans.com/#/eco-60/332

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

*Leg Two*

Brad's in first place again. Go Brad Go!


----------



## Greenflash35 (Dec 1, 2008)

Brad's approaching Cape Horn now!


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

Guess nobody is minding this race with the "other one" going one. This is 2th division, the guys from 1st division are racing the Barcelona world Race.

Take a look at Neutragena, the boat that is in 4th place. The crew is American/German and Ryan is becoming a fast sailor. They are making a very good job with an older boat and becoming faster every day.

I only liked Ryan could find in America a budget to race the next Vendee Globe with a decent boat. But it seems that not even on sail sites like this Ocean sail racing generates the interest that can justify a decent budget. Or am I wrong?

As you can see, Neutragena and Boris are big news on Germany:

Boris Herrmann Racing

They have made the front page of the biggest sail magazine in Germany and I bet Boris is going to find the budget to race the next Vendee Globe.

And in America? Who nows who is Ryan Breymaier?

Home

I would like he managed this goal:

To represent my country in a class that has known only three other American sailors and bring the sport to the eyes and hearts of the US sailing and non-sailing public.

MISSION SATEMENT


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

just race yourselves by going to virtual regatta, you can pick from several races
and race against the best in virtual time. Great past time here during the snowy winter.


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Couldn't happen to a nicer guy. Brad headed up the foundation that we built the tallship "Spirit of South Carolina" for . Great job Brad! I'm sure Meagan and the kids couldn't be prouder.


----------



## JaredC (Dec 4, 2010)

Not an American...

A Charlestonian.


----------

